# UTAH!!! please help if you know anything.



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Snowbird and Alta are definetly the best. But on a good powder day or just to avoid the crowds solitude is siiiick...brighton can be to, but there isn't too many steeps. 

Housing is pretty cheap, particularly on the west side, but that puts you away from the mountains. But generally some of the college type rentals around the U are decent and the peeps are fun up there. Otherwise the old school suburbs.

Night life isn't too bad, but it does suck to go to places if you have friends in town. It takes a membership for any bars (unless they serve food too, which then means you can just go right in) and then you have to get guest passes and pay for them(sometimes) for your homies. There is however, a pretty kickin' music scene. 

The true evil is not the 3.2 beer...since that's what our supermarkets have here too. in the liquor stores there you can get normal beer, the problem is that it's taxed pretty bad and then the liquor stores are all owned by the state and generally close at 7. Although i know of two in SLC proper that are open till 10p.

Drawback- a pass will cost you an arm and a leg if your not workin' at the resort. 

you'll meet tons of skiers, most of whom rip harder and more often than anyone in any other state...plus they're usually sick powder skiiers...after all, if you regularly get two foot overnight dumps with bluebird days, you'd be pretty damn good at runnin laps. (my dad sends me photos about once a week of epic ski days! Oh it hurts!)

I don't know what the job scene is, but it seems like it's not like the NW where everyone is unemployed. As for workin' nights tunin' at a ski shop, good luck.

A 23 yr old movin' there, you should know that your female selection will drastically be reduced unless you plan on dating mormons and they decide to break with their faith. There's tons of eye candy, but not too many compatible mates. But if you have to be anywhere in Utah SLC isn't a bad place to be. The momo influence isn't too hefty (course i'm saying this as a kid raised in small town utah)...you just gotta' learn to roll with it. 

Anyway, got any questions I've lived there and my bro does now.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*Clubs*

As far as Clubs....goto Trails II on State Street. One of the best strip (pasties) clubs anywhere and thats coming from Atlanta. $7 pitchers, no cover, no hassles and some of the prettiest Jack Mormons anywhere!!
Love that place.


----------



## Griff (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't move to SLC. If your Mormon, maybe. SLC sucks. The skiing is amazing, probably the best snow in the west. But, the city sucks. Move to Colorado. You can always drive to Utah in a few hours, or to Wyoming in a day. There are more ski towns in Colorado, and it's a party, always. I don't mean to trash those who live in SLC, but come on, admit it, there is just to much red tape. What's the deal with becoming a member if you want to drink, give me a break.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Amen Griff....wouldn't move there unless i had to.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I grew up in UT and this is my first season in CO. The previous posts seem to reflect the fundamental differences I have noticed between the ski scene here vs. the ski scene there. Utah skiers are there to ski. Colorado skiers as a general rule are here to party and live the skiing lifestyle. Not dissing on anyone, but the Utah skiers in general are a lot more devoted to the sport, and the Colorado skiers are more devoted to the lifestyle. I still haven't been to Telluride or Crested Butte, but the Utah resorts are all significantly better than the Colorado ones. If partying is important move to CO. If you want to ski real terrain move to Utah. 

PS - I know plenty of people who love to party in Utah. Just figure out the rules and get around them.


----------



## sgleason (Apr 12, 2005)

If you are really looking to ski, then I would move to Utah in a heartbeat. I lived in Park City for a winter and it was great. WAY better snow than here and Colorado and not as many people. I spent most of my time at the Park City Mountain since I worked there, but I traveled as often as I could to Alta. I never hit the northern areas (snowbasin and such), but I heard that they are amazing and no one is ever there. Don't worry about the bar scene...the worst thing that happens is you have a local be your "sponsor" for the night, you buy him/her a drink to say thanks, and then you go on your way.

The hiking is outstanding in the summer and there is always the national parks down south that you need to hit (Zion, Canyonlands, Bryce) and of course Moab.

I loved my time there, so I would say go for. Just make sure you have a vehicle that can make it up Little Cottonwood Canyon on the powder days!!


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Amen to that!

Skiin' in Utah is by far better. A-you don't have to deal with ski traffic (2+ hours here vs 20+ minutes there, and thousands of texans flocking to your home every weekend. B-if anybody thinks summit county terrain and snow beats Utah's...come on'. Maybe the san juans, but not the main resorts.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*wasatch*

The access to turns is unparalled compared to CO. Every resort and backcountry access is 30 minutes away. I lived in Park City for 7 years-this is where all the Heathens reside. Its just like living in Colorado. If you like rock climbing and mtn biking there is no shortage of this either. Only reason I moved away is because I became a river rat. Utah has very little paddling compared to CO. We always found ourselves driving 5 hoour to Jackson, WY or Boise, ID.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Schwagman,
If I could do it over again Id move to Jackson. It has it all!!! Easy access bc, huge mtns, great resort, more snow than UT (this year), and lots of real bars. PLUS, more hot bettys that can rip than anywhere I've never been. If you must go to UT check out Employment options at the lodges in Alta (Goldminners, Peruvian, Alta) great bennies and out the door skiing, but the housing will make you feel like you back in school. As for the CO vs UT debate going on, I choose CO, just for the livestyle. Whats better after a great day of skiing than drinking real beer, in a real bar, gazing at real women?


----------



## Griff (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been in Colorado for 6 years now, I'm 35 years old, and I left the bar scene back in Vermont. I agree with the Colorado Skiing lifestyle, plenty of posers out here. Just stay away from I-70 resorts and you won't have to worry about it. Crested Butte, Wolf Creek, Monarch Pass, Berthoud Pass, Elk Range backcounty, Cochura backcountry, Silveton Mountain, anywhere in the San Juans, Cameron Pass, and even a little touring off Pikes Peak. Theres nothing trendy about those areas. Utah may have lighter snow, and phenomenal bc, but you can't deny the overall package Colorado provides. Kayaking, mountainbiking, climbing, and the proximity to the SouthWest, North into Wyoming, and yes, not far from Moab, maybe even closer to Moab from the interior of Colorado, then you would be from SLC. Anyhow, it's hard to compare the two. Utah HAS the best snow in the U.S. But if your a 23 year old ski tech, I'd put my money on Colorado.


----------



## Shwaggin (Nov 25, 2005)

*Utah vs. Tahoe*

Ok ok, I get what you all are say about Utah and Colorado. I appreciate all the additional information. Unfortunately, Colorado is third or fourth on my list on ski areas I want to live at. Good skiing is much more important to me than good partying, I was just currious what it was like SLC. I don't necessiarly want a big party scene, in fact I don't, I like it every now and then. I'm one of the those guys that has fun at smaller gatherings with my friends than huge parties, I just want to know that I am going to be able to meet people to drink with - go out and build kickers with at any time - and other crazy out doors stuff like jumping of cliffs... haha, but seriously though. I was just worried that I would be sitting in some suburb in Utah surrounded by mormons.

Any ways, what about Utah compared to Tahoe???? What do you guys think?! Is it true that Tahoe has heavy snow? How's their backcountry? It looks pretty from the picture I've seen. What's housing like? I heard the South Shore is the place to be? I wonder if it's expensive? what's the best resort? I heard the night life pretty decent?

Thanks if you reply.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

3rd or 4th? We dont want you in CO anyway. One less gapper. Western Maryland has some nice hills you could build your kickers on.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll throw in my two cents. Take it for what its worth. Lived in Utah for a season, and have been in Colorado for about thirteen. Utah has its draw backs and personally I was ready to leave at the end of the year. That being said I am glad I lived there. (Still make a couple of trips a year) The skiing in Utah is hard to impossible to beat. Jackson is obviously good, but they have a much shorter season and most seasons it is a much slower start in the snow department. I have only been to Tahoe once, but its pretty easy to say, that they do get heavier snow. From my experience and from conversations with friends that lived in Tahoe, its great skiing, great atmosphere/ party area, but snow can be very inconsistent. Some long stretches with no snow, some rain, and some of the biggest dumps imaginable. Utah overall is the most consistent snow in the lower 48. Utah has also come a long ways since I lived there. There are some cool neighborhoods in the Salt Lake area, and a lot of friends live in the Park City area, eventhough they ski Big or Little Cottonwood canyon (Snowbird, Alta, Brighton, Solitude) Overall for me Colorado is a much better lifestyle. In Salt Lake you might live in smog for weeks at a time, and if you have a dog, you can't bring it up the cottonwood canyons. Two big things, that made me move. But if I were you, I would definately check out Utah. It is hands down some of the best skiing and skiers in the country. You will find plenty of like people, and though the mormons seem to be in control, there are plenty of others in the surrounding Salt Lake area. I believe Salt Lake suburbs are 50% or less mormon. You will find plenty to do, and will experience some of the best skiing imaginable ( In and out of bounds). My advice. Go to Utah for a few years, then when your done sleeping on floors and making shitty wages, move to Colorado.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

hey cam-bag, you lived in LCC. How are the LDS girls?


----------



## Shwaggin (Nov 25, 2005)

Shantybitch... you sound like a tool - you're not getting girls any where.


----------



## 575 (Apr 21, 2005)

Schwaggin,
Alta/Snowbird are the areas to ski at in UT because of incredible snow and great terrain. I agree that if you are looking to ski, this is skiing at its best you want to be here over colorado and jackson and california.I grew up in CO and live in SLC and every year when the snow melts I head back to CO to boat and bike in my favorite state in the union. California gets an incredible amount of snow but if often gets ruined by rain before or after a storm because the ski resorts are low elevation.Jackson has great terrain and I head up north right after or during a storm,but it is south facing and gets shitty quick from sun,they also measure their snow totals from near the top. Whereas in UT totals are at the base or midmtn and in CO from mid mtn stations.SLC has lots of weird laws but after a while you will find your way around them, you will not even think about those laws when your legs are like jello from skiing 12-24"deep snow like I did today and yesterday and the day before. The worst year in 10 in UT was 2001-2002 and the snow total was over 400 [email protected] Work at Alta you will meet many like minded folks and they pay better and treat employees better than Snowbird,but get the dual alta/bird pass so you can ski/ride the bird.Girls? Go out in SLC, over 200,000 nonmormon girls live here, if you can't get laid you got less game than shantyman!


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry swag. Just poking a little fun. Sometimes I dont think before I type. Good luck with your search, you'll have fun where ever you land.


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Shwaggin said:


> Outside of skiing I dont know any thing about Utah and the Salt Lake area. I basically just have general questions:
> 
> Whats the best ski resort as far as terrain and snow conditions? Im thinking of working for Snowbird or Alta.
> 
> ...


Do you now about the TGR forums? Check them out and use the "Search Function" first before asking questions!


----------

